# Minas Gerais of Brazil



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Caraça *


Caraça 1 por Associação das Cidades Históricas de Minas Gera, no Flickr


Caraça _um lado por Luiz Zanon, no Flickr


P1040398 por tio gegeca, no Flickr


Maned Wolf (Chrysocyon brachyurus) por PeterQQ2009, no Flickr


Santuário do Caraça por PeterQQ2009, no Flickr


Museu Histórico do Caraça - MG por Fernando Góes, no Flickr


Santuário do Caraça por PeterQQ2009, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Furnas Lake*

Furnas is a hydro-electric, built in the early '60s with the primary purpose of generating energy. The Rio Grande was dammed, formed a huge and beautiful lake which covers an area of ​​1440km ², reaching 34 municipalities in Minas Gerais.
In parts of its banks, there are lots for houses, some very luxurious.











Canyons de Furnas V por Photers, no Flickr


Canyons de Furnas III por Photers, no Flickr


Por do Sol II / Sunset II (Guape) por Leonardo Pacifici, no Flickr


Represa de Furnas-Fama-Minas Gerais-Brasil por Cida Garcia, no Flickr



Cannyon por atilabatera, no Flickr



Represa de Furnas por Christyam, no Flickr

.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Diamantina*

*Diamantina is another jewel of Portuguese colonial architecture
Diamantina emerged in the eighteenth century due to the large local production of diamonds, which were exploited by the Portuguese crown.*











Diamantina, MG - IV por diego w., no Flickr


Tilt Shift - Diamantina por Leandro returns, no Flickr



P1000744 Diamantina por tio gegeca, no Flickr


"Vesperata" in Diamantina por raf_kiss, no Flickr


Casa da Gloria, Diamantina, Minas Gerais por hiddenpousadasbrazil, no Flickr



Heritage - Diamantina, Brazil por whl.travel, no Flickr


P1000567 Diamantina por tio gegeca, no Flickr


Diamantina por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr




Stone paved street in Diamantina, Minas Gerais, Brazil por peggyhr, no Flickr


Diamantina por eacampos, no Flickr


Pousada Reliquias do Tempo, Diamantina-BiriBiri1 por hiddenpousadasbrazil, no Flickr

.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful landscapes and small towns of Minas Gerais


Distrito de Capivari - MG por autran fernandes, no Flickr


Milho Verde -MG por autran fernandes, no Flickr


santuário do caraça por ellus jamar, no Flickr


santa bárbara por ellus jamar, no Flickr


catas altas por ellus jamar, no Flickr


Caeté por Clauz Jardim, no Flickr


Santo Antônio do Leite - MG por autran fernandes, no Flickr


Lavras Novas - MG por autran fernandes, no Flickr


lavras novas por ellus jamar, no Flickr


Lapinha da Serra - MG por autran fernandes, no Flickr


Distrito de Tabuleiro por autran fernandes, no Flickr


Imensidão por Luiz Zanon, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Santa Luzia*

*Santa Luzia is a small town in the metropolitan region of Belo Horizonte, which has beautiful buildings, churches and convents of their former colonial past.*










Santa Luzia do Rio das Velhas por heli_lara_lima, no Flickr


Macaubas por heli_lara_lima, no Flickr


SantaLuzia - Convento de Macaúbas por ROGERIOMACHADO, no Flickr








[/url] Convento de Macaúbas - MG por Felipe Massara, no Flickr[/IMG]


Macaubas Sta Luzia de Minas por heli_lara_lima, no Flickr



Solar da Baroneza - Santa Luzia por heli_lara_lima, no Flickr


Rio das Velhas - Santa Luzia por heli_lara_lima, no Flickr



sta luzia  por heli_lara_lima, no Flickr


Rua Direita - Sta Luzia por heli_lara_lima, no Flickr


Bonfim Church por Felipe Massara, no Flickr


Convento de Macaúbas por Paulinha Ávila, no Flickr



Santa Luzia/MG por Semana de Música Antiga, no Flickr


Santa Luzia/MG por Semana de Música Antiga, no Flickr


Santa Luzia/MG por Semana de Música Antiga, no Flickr


Santa Luzia/MG por Semana de Música Antiga, no Flickr


Santa Luzia/MG por Semana de Música Antiga, no Flickr


Santa Luzia - MG por Priscila Rejane, no Flickr



finally a quiet evening por Rinaldo_, no Flickr


You keep me wide awake and waiting for the sun, por stephaniereis., no Flickr

.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Tiradentes
*​Another city of colonial architecture, a little gem of this style, is located a little further south, on the banks of the Royal Road, a route of land communication has built in the colonial period, to export of wealth Minas Gerais in that time, gold and diamonds for the Portuguese crown, then dominant in Brazil.
His name is a tribute to the Brazilian independence martyr, in the late eighteenth century - Joaquim José da Silva Xavier - Tiradentes, a native of the Captaincy of the Gold Mines (now Minas Gerais. The previous name of the place was the village of Sao Jose do Rio das Mortes, changing the name to Tiradentes at the beginning of the Republican era in Brazil









​
Tiradentes por Christyam, no Flickr


Tiradentes por Christyam, no Flickr


Tiradentes - Rua por - Gil, no Flickr


Tiradentes - MG por Guilherme Pinto, no Flickr


TIRADENTES A NOITE por Guilherme Pinto, no Flickr


Tiradentes - MG por Guilherme Pinto, no Flickr


Tiradentes - MG por Guilherme Pinto, no Flickr


Tiradentes - MG por Guilherme Pinto, no Flickr


Tiradentes por rick ligthelm, no Flickr


Souvenirs from Tiradentes, Brasil por rick ligthelm, no Flickr


Tiradentes por Alexandre Marino, no Flickr


Tiradentes por Alexandre Marino, no Flickr



Tiradentes por Kika 2002, no Flickr


Tiradentes - MG por Kika 2002, no Flickr


Tiradentes - MG por Kika 2002, no Flickr


Tiradentes por Foto em Pauta, no Flickr


Centro Cultural Yves Alves por Foto em Pauta, no Flickr


Tiradentes por Alexandre Marino, no Flickr


tiradente por Franck Camhi, no Flickr


Tiradentes por phsdantas, no Flickr

**********************************************************
**********************************************************


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Mariana

Mariana is the twin sister of Ouro Preto. It was the first town, city and state capital of Minas Gerais. In the seventeenth century was one of the largest gold producing cities for the Portuguese crown. Remember that Mariana became the first capital of Minas Gerais to participate in a contest where the village that has scooped largest amount of gold would increase the City being the capital of the then Captaincy of Minas Gerais.

The name Mariana comes later, in honor of the Queen Maria Ana of Austria, wife of King John V











Mariana por Claudio Marcon, no Flickr


Mariana  por André Weber, no Flickr


Mariana por //alexandre\\, no Flickr


Mariana ! por //alexandre\\, no Flickr


Mariana - Praça por - Gil, no Flickr


Mariana - Câmara e Cadeia por - Gil, no Flickr


Casarão em Mariana por Edmar Moreira, no Flickr


Estação de Trem Mariana por - Gil, no Flickr


Igreja São Pedro dos Clérigos por Edmar Moreira, no Flickr


Centro Histórico - Ruas de Mariana por - Gil, no Flickr


Mariana - Igreja de São Pedro dos Clérigos por - Gil, no Flickr


Mariana - São Fransisco De Assis por - Gil, no Flickr


Mariana MG.jpg por Ricardo Diamante, no Flickr



MARIANA - MG - BRASIL - Complexo Ferroviário-Turístico-Cultural - COMPLEX RAIL-TOURIST-CULTURAL - MARIANA CITY - MINAS GERAIS STATE - BRAZIL por Artur V.Iannini, no Flickr


MARIANA - PATRIMÔNIO E FÉ - MARIANA - PATRIMONY AND FAITH por Artur V.Iannini, no Flickr


MARIANA - PATRIMÔNIO E FÉ - MARIANA - PATRIMONY AND FAITH por Artur V.Iannini, no Flickr


Mariana - Telhados por Ricardo Diamante, no Flickr



Mina da Passagem-Mariana

The Mina da Passagem is an old mine, from colonial times, when even a few decades ago, gold was extracted from this mine. Closed, opened for tourist visits, so that visitors can see what it was like a gold mine, and its galleries, where slaves in sec. XVIII worked




mine sky por Edmar Moreira, no Flickr


Mina da Passagen por Monitor Encendido, no Flickr


Mina da Passagem por //alexandre\\, no Flickr


na mina por Edmar Moreira, no Flickr


Sem título por julia viana, no Flickr


Mina da Passagem cave_RS0082 por BrazilPhotos Stock Agency, no Flickr


Mina da Passagem - 01 por casc4, no Flickr


Mina da Passagem por 1000dias, no Flickr


Mina da Passagem por Christian_R., no Flickr



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*The magical Ouro Preto*



ouro preto por RegiCardoso, no Flickr



Ouro Preto II por RegiCardoso, no Flickr


Praça Tiradentes por //alexandre\\, no Flickr


Ouro Preto a Noite por Quasebart, no Flickr


Ouro Preto a Noite por Quasebart, no Flickr


Ouro Preto a Noite por Quasebart, no Flickr


Ouro Preto a Noite por Quasebart, no Flickr


P1060178 por João Antonio, no Flickr


P1060228 por João Antonio, no Flickr


P1060193 por João Antonio, no Flickr


P1060162 por João Antonio, no Flickr


P1060225 por João Antonio, no Flickr


Sem título por Pulsar Imagens, no Flickr


Sem título por Alex Costa 2012, no Flickr


Sem título por Alex Costa 2012, no Flickr


Sem título por Alex Costa 2012, no Flickr


ouro preto e BH 030 por rod_bv, no Flickr


ouro preto e BH 026 por rod_bv, no Flickr


ouro preto e BH 043 por rod_bv, no Flickr


ouro preto e BH 007 por rod_bv, no Flickr


Centro Histórico de Ouro Preto antiga Vila Rica - MG por Marinelson.Almeida, no Flickr


Residência em Ouro Preto - MG. por Marinelson.Almeida, no Flickr


Early evening Ouro Preto por ajaceman, no Flickr


Market in Ouro Preto por ajaceman, no Flickr


Main street in Ouro Preto por ajaceman, no Flickr


HPIM0403 por Jolugue, no Flickr


HPIM0404 por Jolugue, no Flickr


ouro preto por RegiCardoso, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Centre for Contemporary Art - Inhotim 

Inhotim is a place in continuous transformation, where art lives only in relation with nature. Located in Brumadinho, 60 km from Belo Horizonte (MG), Inhotim occupies an area of ​​100 ha of botanical gardens with an extensive collection of rare tropical species and an art collection of international significance. 

Contemporary Art 

Inhotim the achievements of over 500 works by 100 artists from 30 different nationalities. Painting, sculpture, drawing, photography, video and installations by renowned Brazilian and international artists are displayed in galleries around the Botanical Gardens. 

It is located in Brumadinho, a municipality located 60 km from the state capital, Belo Horizonte. 

Localization:








Serenity .... TO: Joselita, happy BDY.... por max tuta noronha, no Flickr


Galeria Adriana Varejão / Inhotim, Brumadinho, MG por pedro kok, no Flickr



Inhotim por lucasbraga, no Flickr


Solitude por PauloCorrêa, no Flickr


Inhotim, MG por Thelma Gatuzzo, no Flickr


Inhotim por Thelma Gatuzzo, no Flickr


tHe tHree aNd tHe treeS por HeLMut G., no Flickr


Mata e Lago por autran fernandes, no Flickr


Inhotim por Thelma Gatuzzo, no Flickr


um dia em Inhotim por Fred Matos, no Flickr


OPCV por Dal Nunes, no Flickr


Beam Drop por Francis Wiermann, no Flickr


Galeria Adriana Varejão / Inhotim, Brumadinho, MG por pedro kok, no Flickr


Inhotim por Francis Wiermann, no Flickr


Inhotim por Fred Matos, no Flickr


De Lama Lâmina por Francis Wiermann, no Flickr


Inhotim X - Pavilhão Tunga, "True Rouge" por RegiCardoso, no Flickr


Inhotim - Doug Aitken por Amblipyge, no Flickr


Inhotim - Galeria Mata por Amblipyge, no Flickr


Sonic Pavilion por Francis Wiermann, no Flickr


Inhotim - parque (-park) Brasil 2007 por marilu.ventura, no Flickr


Narcissus Garden Inhotim 2009 por Francis Wiermann, no Flickr


Inhotim Park, seem a" paradise" too.....but, is not mine!!!!! por marilu.ventura, no Flickr


DSC_0194 por Salty Ranger, no Flickr


DSC_0234 por Salty Ranger, no Flickr


Inhotim por Bella Gurgel, no Flickr


INHOTIM por misspollyrainbow, no Flickr


Inhotim / MG por Thiago Buzz, no Flickr


INHOTIM por misspollyrainbow, no Flickr


inhotim - minas gerais por nnah, no Flickr


INHOTIM por misspollyrainbow, no Flickr


INHOTIM por misspollyrainbow, no Flickr


Magic Square # 5 – De Luxe, Hélio Oiticica em Inhotim, Brumadinho, MG por pedro kok, no Flickr


Inhotim por Alexandre Marino, no Flickr


Inhotim por Alexandre Marino, no Flickr


Inhotim por Hermano Ribeiro, no Flickr


Inhotim por sanluiz, no Flickr


Inhotim por Raul Lisboa, no Flickr


Inhotim por Raul Lisboa, no Flickr


Inhotim por Raul Lisboa, no Flickr


Inhotim_MG_291211_SucenaShkradaResk (300) por Sucena Shkrada Resk, no Flickr


Inhotim por Raul Lisboa, no Flickr


Espaços em Rede por Raul Lisboa, no Flickr


Inhotim Surroundings por rodrigolab, no Flickr


Inhotim - Brumadinho_MG por Lula Castello Branco, no Flickr


Inhotim - Brumadinho_MG por Lula Castello Branco, no Flickr


Inhotim - Brumadinho_MG por Lula Castello Branco, no Flickr

.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Serra da Piedade*

*The Serra da Piedade is a rock formation located in the micro region of Belo Horizonte(the State Capital), a city of Caeté / MG, Brazil. Have an altitude of 1751 meters.
The Serra da Piedade was already known from the beginning of the seventeenth century. Lourenço Caetano Taques is considered the pioneer in the region of Caeté, as listed in the Royal Charter of 23 March 1664, the discovery of the "Rally of Caeté." In fact, the Serra da Piedade is the same as the Sierra Sabarabuçu and therefore is linked to the legends of the silver mines, which since the late sixteenth century excited the adventurous spirits who wanted to believe that latitude had plenty of silver, like the what happened in the Sierra Potosi, in Peru.

The only historic building is preserved today at Our Lady of Mercy Chapel, located at the top of the mountain, and its construction began around 1704 and completed around 1770.*










Serra da Piedade (Caeté) by letícia sales, on Flickr



DSCN8609 by Leo Miranda2010, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade by bihzz, on Flickr


Imagem017 by mauricio moreira2012, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade (Caeté) by letícia sales, on Flickr


Untitled by Cristiane Gonçalves, on Flickr


Imagem015 by mauricio moreira2012, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade by nady malucat, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade by bihzz, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade (Caeté) by letícia sales, on Flickr


DSCN4806 by Leo Miranda2010, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade (4) by Marcelo Samurai, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade (6) by Marcelo Samurai, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade (7) by Marcelo Samurai, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade (16) by Marcelo Samurai, on Flickr


... visitantes e o telescópio secundário. by Luiz Lage, on Flickr


Telescópio principal e visitantes... by Luiz Lage, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade by Flamarion Jorge, on Flickr


Untitled by Regis Andrade, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade by raphaelbrescia, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade - Estacionamento pintado e com proteção. by Luiz Lage, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade by Reginaldo Andrade, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade/MG by Henriette Mourão, on Flickr


Passeio Longa Exposição by Abraão Soares Jr, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade 1 by Pablo Guedes, on Flickr


Bela Serra da Piedade by Bernardo Gaetani, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade 2010 by PÃ¡roquia Santa Cruz - Belo Horizonte, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade 2010 by PÃ¡roquia Santa Cruz - Belo Horizonte, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade 2010 by PÃ¡roquia Santa Cruz - Belo Horizonte, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade - MG by Beto Vilaboim, on Flickr


Serra da Piedade 2010 by Crisma Sta Luzia - Cidade Nova, on Flickr


Cachoeira 2 by daniesser, on Flickr


Quanno fa notte e 'o sole se ne scenne by Bernardo Gaetani, on Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Important cities of Minas Gerais, except for the capital Belo Horizonte and its metropolitan area.*


Uberlândia










IMG_2801_ por Jorge Nelson, no Flickr


Uberlândia Night por Jorge Nelson, no Flickr








[/url] Uberlândia por Christyam, no Flickr[/IMG]


Explosão de cores por AndrePhilippe, no Flickr


Plaza Hotel Center Shopping por Christyam, no Flickr


IMG_2586_DxO por Jorge Nelson, no Flickr


IMG_2609_DxO por Jorge Nelson, no Flickr


IMG_2611_DxO por Jorge Nelson, no Flickr


IMG_2613_DxO por Jorge Nelson, no Flickr


Uberlândia por isis vieira b, no Flickr


Untitled_HDR2_ por Jorge Nelson, no Flickr


Uberlândia por isis vieira b, no Flickr


9th floor... por © Filipe Fagundes, no Flickr


Estádio de futebol Parque do Sabiá por GilbertoMPalma, no Flickr


O lago (The lake) por biologocelio, no Flickr


Night skyline por BKM_BR, no Flickr


Uberlândia_Panorâmica_Douglas_Luzz por Douglas Luzz (fotógrafo), no Flickr



********************************************************
********************************************************
********************************************************


Juiz de Fora​







​







[/url] Juiz de Fora por Secopamg, no Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Vista de Juiz de Fora por Secopamg, no Flickr[/IMG]


Juiz de Fora nigthlife por zeca br, no Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana de Juiz de Fora por zeca br, no Flickr


...entre as montanhas de Minas... Juiz de Fora continua linda... por zeca br, no Flickr


Vista parcial do bairro São Mateus - Juiz de Fora - Brasil. por alescouto, no Flickr


Paróquia Nossa Senhora da Glória - Padres Redentoristas por zeca br, no Flickr


Juiz de Fora is decorated for Christmas ... por zeca br, no Flickr


Sarandira - Juiz de Fora (MG) por Márcia Valle, no Flickr


Downtown por tpimentel, no Flickr


Juiz de Fora - Sao Mateus por Renan Tibiriçá, no Flickr


Shopping Independência por Renan Tibiriçá, no Flickr


Fórum da cultura na rua santo antônio por WBS Paisagens!, no Flickr


Alto dos Passos por tpimentel, no Flickr


Academia por tpimentel, no Flickr


Escola Normal em Juiz de Fora por tpimentel, no Flickr


Highest point in Juiz de Fora por eyesergio, no Flickr


Juiz de Fora, I live here... por zeca br, no Flickr


*More cities soon!!!*


----------



## Bandeirante1 (Feb 1, 2012)

it´s a lovely state, i´m from there bu there are far too many pictures in one page


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

After a long absence, I return to post photos of my beloved state of Minas Gerais:










São Sebastião do Rio Preto - MG por Leo de Souza, no Flickr









[/url] Lapinha da Serra por Leo de Souza, no Flickr[/IMG]


Pasto - Caxambu - Minas Gerais por marcelo nacinovic (viajando/traveling), no Flickr


Monte Verde - MG por Danilo Yamamoto, no Flickr


Monte Verde - MG por Danilo Yamamoto, no Flickr


HDR - Parque das Águas em São Lourenço - MG por profcarlos, no Flickr


Praça de Minas Gerais por Alessandro [email protected], no Flickr


VvvVVv...vale de montanhas! por ...anna christina..., no Flickr


Janelão I por CRISTIANO - fernandesferreira", no Flickr


Bart Cave (Unai-MG) por CRISTIANO - fernandesferreira", no Flickr


Gruta do Salitre por CRISTIANO - fernandesferreira", no Flickr


Gruta da Viola por CRISTIANO - fernandesferreira", no Flickr


Parque Nacional Serra do Cipó por CRISTIANO - fernandesferreira", no Flickr


Tamboril por CRISTIANO - fernandesferreira", no Flickr


Buraco dos Macacos por CRISTIANO - fernandesferreira", no Flickr


Tatú I por CRISTIANO - fernandesferreira", no Flickr


igreja nas nuvens por Márcio Basílio, no Flickr


Serra do Cipó - Minas Gerais - Brazil por Joelma Castro, no Flickr


Igreja de Passa Quatro - MG por profcarlos, no Flickr


Ruas noturnas por Alessandro [email protected], no Flickr


Pico do Breuzinho - Lapinha da Serra por Leo de Souza, no Flickr


Divinópolis por Christyam, no Flickr


Poços de Caldas por Pri D'Andréa, no Flickr


Aquela cidade por Lucas Braga, no Flickr


Teófilo Otoni-MG por Catalisa - Cooperação para Sustentabilidade, no Flickr


Montes Claros por Secopamg, no Flickr


Pouso Alegre ao Amanhacer III por Marcos Ramone "Do It Yourself!" =D, no Flickr

******************************************************
******************************************************
******************************************************

*It's all for today....*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning images from Minas Gerais...kay:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Linguine, Thank you for your support. I try to expose the best of humans and natural beauties of my State.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Santa Barbara:*


Watching The Days Go By por taironemagalhaes, no Flickr


Matriz de Santa Bárbara por taironemagalhaes, no Flickr



*Ouro Preto:*


Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Rosário dos Pretos por Alessandro [email protected], no Flickr


Largo São Francisco por Alessandro [email protected], no Flickr


Ruas noturnas por Alessandro [email protected], no Flickr


Invasão de Privacidade por Alessandro [email protected], no Flickr


Pousada do Mondego por Alessandro [email protected], no Flickr

Ouro Preto by night por Leandro's World Tour, no Flickr

São Francisco de Paula por Leandro's World Tour, no Flickr


Vista do mirante do Horto dos Contos por PLINIO 193, no Flickr



*Diamantina:*


Diamantina, MG. por Luciano Baêta, no Flickr


Diamantina, MG. por Luciano Baêta, no Flickr


Diamantina por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


a tarde caiu em diamantina por aninha pallotta, no Flickr


vesperata - diamantina MG/07 por aninha pallotta, no Flickr


Diamantina, Minas Gerais - Brasil por Vanessa Cristina (Away), no Flickr


Telhados por Alexandre Marino, no Flickr


Passadiço por Alexandre Marino, no Flickr

*******************************************************
*******************************************************


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*More natural landscapes, cities, small vilages...of Minas Gerais*


Caxambu - Minas Gerais por marcelo nacinovic, no Flickr


Pousada dos Lobos - Itamonte por marcelo nacinovic, no Flickr


Rua Direita - Ouro Preto por marcelo nacinovic, no Flickr


Santuário do Caraça – Parque Nacional do Caraça por marcelo nacinovic, no Flickr


Santuário do Caraça por Ricardo Laf, no Flickr



As montanhas de Minas Gerais - Viver aqui é um privilégio... por zeca br, no Flickr


FPM2 Sítio em Minas Gerais por Fernando Picarelli Martins, no Flickr


Lagoa Santa, Minas Gerais por Ricardo Laf, no Flickr


Rua Sílvio Vasconcelos - Tiradentes Minas Gerais por zeca br, no Flickr


Lindas Minas Gerais por Lucas Brentano, no Flickr


Cores, sons e sentimentos por alexandrepastre, no Flickr


Andradas - Minas Gerais - Brasil (Brazil - Brasile - Brésil) por alexandrepastre, no Flickr


Pedra, água, céu e mato = Minas Gerais por Antonio F M Oliveira, no Flickr



Rio São Francisco em Pirapora MG por Antonio F M Oliveira, no Flickr



Rio São Francisco em Pirapora MG por Antonio F M Oliveira, no Flickr


Furnas, Minas Gerais por Antonio F M Oliveira, no Flickr


Furnas, Minas Gerais por Antonio F M Oliveira, no Flickr


Serra da Pimenta Vista para Capitólio por Antonio F M Oliveira, no Flickr


Reserva Matutu- Localizada na Serra do Papagaio, rebordo do maciço do Itatiaia, dentro da APA Mantiqueira e da área considerada pela UNESCO como reserva da biosfera da Mata Atlântica-Aiuruoca-Minas Gerais-Brasil por Cida Garcia, no Flickr


Reserva Matutu- Localizada na Serra do Papagaio, rebordo do maciço do Itatiaia, dentro da APA Mantiqueira e da área considerada pela UNESCO como reserva da biosfera da Mata Atlântica-Aiuruoca-Minas Gerais-Brasil por Cida Garcia, no Flickr


Reserva Matutu- Localizada na Serra do Papagaio, rebordo do maciço do Itatiaia, dentro da APA Mantiqueira e da área considerada pela UNESCO como reserva da biosfera da Mata Atlântica-Aiuruoca-Minas Gerais-Brasil por Cida Garcia, no Flickr


Matutu-MG. por Cida Garcia, no Flickr


Matutu-MG. por Cida Garcia, no Flickr


Matutu-MG. por Cida Garcia, no Flickr


Sítio do Toninho por Antonio F M Oliveira, no Flickr


Sítio do Toninho por Antonio F M Oliveira, no Flickr


Catas Altas MG por ricardo ferraz bastos (RB), no Flickr


Primavera em Festa 2010 por ricardo ferraz bastos (RB), no Flickr


Tons do cerrado mineiro Minas Gerais Brasil por ricardo ferraz bastos (RB), no Flickr


Ataléia, Minas Gerais, Brasil por renalteix, no Flickr


Ataléia, Minas Gerais, Brazil por renalteix, no Flickr


Montanhas por renalteix, no Flickr


A vegetação das montanhas por renalteix, no Flickr


Paisagem com ipê amarelo florido por renalteix, no Flickr


TRÊS MARIAS I (345) por sergioBH-2009, no Flickr


Represa de Três Marias - Minas Gerais por sergioBH-2009, no Flickr


Represa de Três Marias - Minas Gerais por sergioBH-2009, no Flickr


Represa de Três Marias - Minas Gerais por sergioBH-2009, no Flickr

*All for today...
*


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*And more Minas Gerais....*



Paisagens de Ibitipoca. por bettolves, no Flickr


Serra do Rola Moça - MG por Fred Horta, no Flickr


Ruas de Tiradentes por Antônio Ferreira*, no Flickr



Pirapora, MG - antiga ponte da estrada de ferro sobre o Rio São Francisco por Antonio F M Oliveira, no Flickr



IMGP0506RP por BenHurBHMG, no Flickr



Serra da Pimenta Vista para Capitólio por Antonio F M Oliveira, no Flickr



Igreja em São Gonçalo do Rio Preto MG por vinição, no Flickr


IMGP8451RP por BenHurBHMG, no Flickr


Paisagem de inverno por bettolves, no Flickr



Relógio Floral por Marcos Eduardo Degrossoli, no Flickr


Congonhas, Minas Gerais por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


oVeR LaPiNHa'S RaiNboW por HeLMut G., no Flickr


Baependi (MG) por alexandrepastre, no Flickr


Morro do Pilar por Marcos Eduardo Degrossoli, no Flickr


Secret Garden por Antônio Ferreira*, no Flickr


A Look In The Past por Antônio Ferreira*, no Flickr



Imenso por Marcos Eduardo Degrossoli, no Flickr


IMG_2349 por Denis Gouvêa, no Flickr


DSC_4229 por Marcos Eduardo Degrossoli, no Flickr


.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

And more Photos of My State of Minas Gerais Brazil:



Minas Gerais / Ouro Preto por AF Rodrigues, no Flickr



PATRIMÔNIO CULTURAL E A NATUREZA - VOL.1 (MARIANA-MG-BRASIL) - CULTURAL PATRIMONY AND THE NATURE - VOL.1(MARIANA CITY - MINAS GERAIS STATE - BRAZIL) por Artur V.Iannini, no Flickr



O Ouro das Minas Gerais por oscar candido, no Flickr



Minas Gerais ... por max tuta noronha, no Flickr



Ouro Preto-Minas Gerais-Brasil por Cida Garcia, no Flickr



Minas Gerais por http://ecologiasocial.multiply.com/, no Flickr




Igrejinha Mineira - Church from Minas por max tuta noronha, no Flickr



Minas Gerais Brasil por o.dirce, no Flickr



Extrema - Minas Gerais por Akira Ikari, no Flickr



Tiradentes Minas Gerais Brasil por ricardo ferraz bastos (RB), no Flickr


Represa de Três Marias - Minas Gerais por sergioBH-2009, no Flickr


Represa de Três Marias - Minas Gerais por sergioBH-2009, no Flickr


Tiradentes - Minas Gerais - Brazil por Guilherme Figueiredo Quadros, no Flickr



Tiradentes - Minas Gerais - Brazil por Guilherme Figueiredo Quadros, no Flickr



Lago de Furnas visto da Serra da Tormenta.Minas Gerais - Brazil por Alessio Freire, no Flickr


Dourado do Rio São Francisco, gold fish san francisco river Brazil por Alessio Freire, no Flickr



Antiga fazenda - Minas- Brasil por Alessio Freire, no Flickr



Por do sol em Furnas-MG (Brasil) por Alessio Freire, no Flickr



Ouro Preto - Minas Gerais por Renato Tavares, no Flickr



Sunset - Baependi - Minas Gerais - Brazil por Guilherme Figueiredo Quadros, no Flickr


Do Lado de Lá - Serra do Papagaio - Aiuruoca - Minas Gerais - Brazil por Guilherme Figueiredo Quadros, no Flickr


Pé de Serra por Rodnei Reis Fotografia rodnei.fot.br, no Flickr


Igreja NS Rosário e praça por Rodnei Reis Fotografia rodnei.fot.br, no Flickr


Cássia, Minas Gerais por Gustavo Minas, no Flickr


Represa da Usina dos Braga por Jonas Costa, no Flickr


São Lourenço por profcarlos, no Flickr


Praça... por Priscila Rejane, no Flickr


Sete Lagoas por Gustavo Black, no Flickr



Paisagens Mineiras por PauloCorrêa, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos from Minas Gerais...:cheers2:


----------



## Kanzyo Oliveira (Jul 12, 2013)

Sensacional!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Kanzyo Oliveira said:


> Sensacional!


Our State is so beautiful...



*Andradas MG*
Untitled by alexandrepastre, on Flickr

*Tiradentes MG*
Rua Sílvio Vasconcelos - Tiradentes Minas Gerais by zeca br, on Flickr


*Andradas MG*
Untitled by alexandrepastre, on Flickr

*Sabará MG*
Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Ó, Sabará, Minas Gerais by eduardo verderame, on Flickr

*Pouso Alegre MG*
Montanhas de Pouso Alegre by rubensribeirofotografia, on Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*Here I am again with beautiful pictures of my Brazilian state of Minas Gerais:​*​
Mar de morros by João Paulo de Mendonça, on Flickr


Savanna sunset (Pôr-do-sol no cerrado) by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


Palace Cassino by João Paulo de Mendonça, on Flickr


Igreja Matriz de Lambari by João Paulo de Mendonça, on Flickr


Untitled by Hugo Messina Ribeiro, on Flickr

*
Serra do Cipó - Minas Gerais​*
Vale do Travessão by Alessandro Tocafundo, on Flickr



*
Governador Valadares - Minas Gerais​*
Por do sol - Governador Valadares -MG by Bruno Germano Rezende, on Flickr




Parque Nacional Cavernas do Peruaçu. by CassandraCury, on Flickr

Untitled by Alessandro Tocafundo, on Flickr

Untitled by Alessandro Tocafundo, on Flickr

Parque Nacional Cavernas do Peruaçu - MG by CassandraCury, on Flickr

Ciclistas na serra by Hugo Messina Ribeiro, on Flickr

Cachoeira das Fadas - Conselheiro Mata / MG by Hugo Messina Ribeiro, on Flickr

Ventania Hills (Serra da Ventania) by Fabio Rage, on Flickr

Oro Preto by rossana.guevara, on Flickr

*By today is this...*


----------



## 421368 (Jun 21, 2009)

Where is the urban landscape of the state? Minas is also very urban! Belo Horizonte, Contagem, Betim, Uberlândia, Uberaba, Poços de Caldas, Pouso Alegre, Varginha, Lavras, Barbacena, Juiz de Fora, Ipatinga, Governador Valadares, Téofilo Otoni, Montes Claros. How about showing what the main mineiras cities look like?


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

.
*Returning after a long absence , but with desire to show more of my statei of Minas Gerais , especially its natural , small and welcoming cities landscapes, historic towns ... well , what sets us apart from the usual, common !​*

*
Ouro Preto*


Ouro Preto, Brasil early morning by Phil Marion, no Flickr



Afb 00151 by Ad Sebregts, no Flickr



Well preserved colonial gold rush town of Ouro Preto, Brasil by Phil Marion, no Flickr



Ouro Preto early one morning - Minas Gerais, Brasil by Phil Marion, no Flickr



Museu da Inconfidência - Ouro Preto, Brazil by Phil Marion, no Flickr



Ouro Preto by França Almeida, no Flickr



Ouro Preto by David Bank, no Flickr



Ouro Preto Hills by MrsLili, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

More


*Ouro Preto​*


sunset at Ouro Preto - Brazil by André Yabiku, no Flickr



church Our Lady of Mercy - Ouro Preto by André Yabiku, no Flickr



Ouro Preto MG by Natal Forcelli, no Flickr



Igreja São Francisco de Assis by Natal Forcelli, no Flickr



Igreja São Francisco de Assis (Portada) by Natal Forcelli, no Flickr



Ouro Preto by Christyam de Lima, no Flickr



Ouro Preto MG by Natal Forcelli, no Flickr



150318 0194 Ouro Preto, Brasil by Nicolás Kuntscher, no Flickr



Ouro Preto by Antonio Klaus Kaarsberg, no Flickr



Ouro Preto by Samira Liliane de Freitas, no Flickr



Ouro Preto by Marcelo Ferreira, no Flickr



Ouro Preto - Mercês com o Itacolomi ao fundo 2009 by ROGERIOMACHADO, no Flickr


Sunset over Ouro Preto by Frans Harren, no Flickr



*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​*
For now it is only these ... Soon more!


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Uma foto pos post, por favor, que não fica cansativo!


----------



## 421368 (Jun 21, 2009)

GIM, you've done such a great work here, congratulations! I used your gallery to show the beauties of our state to some foreign friends of mine, and they loved it! 

However, there are many pictures that don't load. Would you correct it?

Besides, as a friendly suggestion, I think you could focus more on non-so-obvious shots, I mean specially the ones regarding the colonial cities, as they've been so showed off on the thread. But that's up to you. Just don't forget to keep it coming, I can surely say that this is the best photo gallery about Minas Gerais I've ever seen here on SSC. Congrats again!


----------

